# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  رافت الهجان اسطور الجاسوسية ابن مصر

## ابو زوبة

جبتلكم اليوم صور نادرة جدا للجاسوس المصرى رافت الهجان الذى استطاع ان يخدع اسرائيل......
مع السيرة الذاتية له





 الصدفة وحدها أدت إلى سقوط شبكة اليهودية مساء الثالث والعشرين من يوليو/ تموز عام 1954م عندما احترقت قبل الأوان عبوة كيماوية في جيب (فيليب ناتاسون) أمام سينما (ريو) بالإسكندرية، في هذه الأثناء كانت مصر تبحث لها عن جهاز استخبارات سُمي على حد قول مؤسسه (زكريا محيي الدين) المخابرات السرية، أما اللواء المصري (عبد المحسن فايق) وكيل وزارة التموين سابقاً فهو الذي أخذ على عاتقه مهمة البحث عمن أصبح بعد ذلك أشهر جاسوس مصري وجده في (أفاق) اسمه الحقيقي (رفعت الجمال) نعرفه الآن باسم (رأفت الهجان).
وصل رفعت الجمال إلى إسرائيل بحراً من الإسكندرية عام 1955م، وصلتها أنا جوا عن طريق (لندن) بعد ذلك بنحو نصف قرن، كنت أحاول أن أترسم في خطواتي خطواته الأولى في تل أبيب، ومن ثم خطواته في قبرص، هنا في شارع (بن يهودا) حيث تنتشر مكاتب شركات الطيران وشركات السياحة كان يفتش عن غطاء للبدء في نشاطه السري وقتذاك، وقد صار اسمه في المخابرات المصرية العميل (313) وقتذاك، وقد صار له جواز سفر إسرائيلي صادر من تل أبيب برقم (146742) باسم (جاك بيتون) المولود في المنصورة - مصر.
هذا الذي وضع بعد ذلك بين يدي القيادة المصرية الموعد السري الذي حددته القيادة الإسرائيلية لشن حربها على العرب عام 1967م، دون أن يعلم أحد!! هذا الذي حرق لإسرائيل كثيراً من أغلى جواسيسها، دون أن يعلم أحد!! هذا الذي وضع بين يدي السادات خرائط مفصلة لخط بارليف، دون أن يعلم أحد.
عاش هنا في شارع (يوشع بن نون) في تل أبيب باسم مستعار، ودين مستعار، ولغة مستعارة، وبقلبين وعقلين وسبعة أرواح. في طريق الخروج من القدس سألت سائق السيارة الفلسطيني إن كان سمع برأفت الهجان؟ قال: طبعاً هذا الذي أتى إلى إسرائيل ووقعت في غرامه (إيمان الطوخي) أليس كذلك؟
منحني النائب السابق لرئيس جهاز الاستخبارات الإسرائيلي (الموساد) موعداً على الطريقة السينمائية، اتصلت به من لندن، قال: أغلق واتصل حين تصل إلى إسرائيل، فلما وصلت اتصلت، قال: قابلني على الطريق السريع بين (حيفا) (تل أبيب) ستجد محطة لتموين السيارات بالبنزين، إلى جوارها مطعم صغير بالقرب من منطقة (هرتزيليا) انتظرني هناك، طابت لي فكرة أن الموساد يستدرجني لا كي أجيب أنا عن أسئلته بل كي يجيب عن أسئلتي!!
مطعم بسيط تملكه أسرة بسيطة من عرب ما قبل 1948م، لكن الذي تحمله جدران المطعم من صور ومقتنيات أبعد ما يكون عن البساطة.
يقول (جدعون بن عزرا) الذي كان على رأس جهاز الأمن الداخلي في إسرائيل وكان نائباً لرئيس الموساد: إنه لم يشاهد أي شيء عن رأفت الهجان، رفعت الجمال - جاك بيتون.
جدعون بن عزرا (نائب رئيس الموساد سابقاً): لا أنا ما شاهدت، أنا بأعرف شيء واحد إنه مصر أخذت شخص ظلم من.. وقال: إنه كان يشتغل لمصلحة إسرائيل، و.. غير صحيح، وهو عزام عزام، وهو موجود في سجن مصر، اتحكم 15 سنة أظن.
إسرائيل مش على مستوى إنه تلم أخبار من مدنيين، إسرائيل على مستوى إنه هي بدها تعرف المصادر.. المصادر الخطر اللي ضدها، عزام عزام مش الشخص اللي يقدر يساعد إسرائيل، وإحنا نطلب مصر إنه يرجع لبلاده.
يسري فودة: من.. أو ما هي نوعية الشخص الذي تعتقد أنه يمكن أن يصلح لذلك؟ يعني..
جدعون بن عزرا [مقاطعاً]: إن إسرائيل راح تختاره من شان يلم أخبار عشان..
يسري فودة: نعم.
جدعون بن عزرا: ما أقدرش أجاوب على هذا، لكن أنت بتعرف طبعاً إيلي كوهين، إيلي كوهين تعرف أنه كان إسرائيلي ووصل إلى سوريا، وكانت له علاقة كويسة جداً مع السلطة اللي هناك، ما كانتش خوف من سوريا، لأن إسرائيل كانت مصيدة كبيرة، ولا يزال مسجون في سوريا، وإحنا بنطلب من سوريا إنه يرجع لإسرائيل.
يسري فودة: ما رأيك فيما يقوله المصريون من أن مصري هو (جاك بيتون) الذي كان يعيش في إسرائيل باسم جاك بيتون هو الذي أوقع إيلي كوهين؟ هل هذا صحيح من الناحية التاريخية؟
رأفت الهجان اختراق استثنائي
ـ عرفت الجماهير العربية من خلال بعض المسلسلات التليفزيونية التي تناولت قصص الجاسوسية أسماء أخرى من المخابرات المصرية، مثل محمد نسيم (نديم قلب الأسد) في مسلسل رأفت الهجان، وكذلك عبدالمحسن فائق الذي اكتشف وخطط وزرع رأفت الهجان في اسرائيل.. فماذا عنهما؟
ـ انضم محمد نسيم الى جهاز المخابرات في الدفعة الثانية، وكان بعد عامين من بدء عمل الجهاز.. كان نسيم نموذجا فذا في الأمانة والصدق، وهو من نوعية ضباط المخابرات القوي المتكامل في قدراته، وبراعة مهاراته، ونجح في تنفيذ كل ما طلب منه نتيجة امكانياته الهائلة، بالاضافة الى التزامه الكامل بما هو مطلوب منه دون أدنى غرض شخصي.. أما عبدالمحسن فائق فكان في دفعة المخابرات التي التحقت بالدفعة الأولى وكان دوره الرئيسي يتركز في النشاط الخارجي ضد اسرائيل، وطبعا كان له الدور الرئيسي في تجهيز واعداد عملية رأفت الهجان.. ولم يستطع أحد أن يكشف أمر عبدالمحسن فائق في الخارج لطاقته الهائلة وكفاءته الممتازة.
ـ عملية مثل رأفت الهجان. كيف تصنفها في العمليات المخابراتية؟ ـ نحن عملنا ما يزيد عن 30 عملية جاسوسية ضد اسرائيل.. أخذنا ناس، وأدخلنا ناس، وكشفنا جواسيس هنا في مصر، وزرعنا آخرين لمدد قصيرة.. كانت العمليات متنوعة وفيها قدرات عالية وبارعة من الجهاز.. وعملية رأفت الهجان هي أقوى اختراق.. فهو كان صاحب قدرات استثنائية في اقناع اسرائيل بأنه واحد منهم، بل أكثر احساسا منهم بأمن اسرائيل والتزامه العقائدي تجاه اسرائيل ككيان.. وكل هذه المسائل تم تدريبه عليها من المخابرات حتى أتقن الدور كاملا.. وأقنع الجالية اليهودية في الاسكندرية والقاهرة بأنه يهودي، وهو كشخص وبهذه المواصفات لا يأتي إلا مرة واحدة.
ـ ألا يمكن مقارنة عملية رأفت الهجان بعملية كوهين؟ ـ كوهين.. دخل حزب البعث وفقط، لم يقم بعمليات ذات قيمة، يعني ليس له أهمية.. ولا توجد مقارنة بين عملية كوهين وعملية رأفت الهجان، فالفرق شاسع بينهما، كما أننا كشفنا عملية كوهين، في حين ظل رأفت الهجان في اسرائيل ولم يتم الكشف عن شخصيته وعن العملية كلها إلا عن طريق المخابرات المصرية.
ـ ما رأيكم فيما تعلنه اسرائيل بين الحين والآخر حول شخصية رأفت الهجان؟ ـ ماذا تعلن؟
ـ قالت في البداية أنه شخصية وهمية، ومؤخرا قالت أنه كان عميل مزدوجاً؟ ـ هذا كلام فارغ.. هم لم يجدوا أمامهم سوى اختلاق مثل هذا الكلام، لأن عملية رأفت الهجان كانت نموذجا فذا لبراعة المخابرات المصرية، وفشل كبير للموساد الاسرائيلي.. وأمام براعة هذه العملية، فالمتوقع منهم أن يردوا بكلام فارغ مثل الذي قالوه.
ـ ضمن الحكايات المدهشة في قصة رأفت الهجان.. أن محمد نسيم (نديم قلب الأسد) دخل اسرائيل لمقابلة الهجان.. وذلك في ذروة المواجهة بين اسرائيل والعرب وفي مقدمتهم مصر.. فما حقيقة ذلك؟ ـ وأكثر من ذلك.. محمد نسيم دخل اسرائيل مرتين، ليس لمقابلة رأفت الهجان فقط، وإنما لتنفيذ عمليات.. واعتمدنا أيضا في عملية الدخول والخروج على أجانب الى جانب عناصرنا الأصلية.. كانت العمليات متواصلة.. بمعنى زرع شخصيات لفترات قصيرة لتنفيذ مهام معينة، وبعد انتهاء العملية تخرج.. يعني ناس تدخل وتخرج في ظل مهام معينة.

*مصر تتحدث عن نفسها واين نحن الان*

----------


## أبو منار

لا اخي الحبيب لا تفقد الأمل 
فلدينا من الرجال الكثير والكثير ولكن ........................ لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد

----------


## ابو زوبة

*شكرا لك استاذنا الفاضل ابومنار على هذا الرد التميز وشكرا*

----------


## قلب مصر

شكرا على الصور والمعلومات أخى أبو زوبة  :f: 
هناك موضوع كبير قدمه من قبل الأخ حسام عمر متضمن لقصة رأفت الهجان بالكامل في القاعة العامة
كل الشكر على مجهودك  :f:

----------


## ابو زوبة

شكر ا على مرورك العطر وعلى التوضيح

----------


## جيهان محمد على

موضوع غاية فى الروعة 
أشكرك عليه يا عزيزى شكراً جزيلاً فما أحوجنا لتذكر مثل هؤلاء العظماء فى الوقت الحالى
أشكرك مرة أخرى

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك على مرورك وعلى تعليقق الجميل*

----------


## haithamhasanen

أخى العزيز ماذا تعلم عن رفعت الجمال انه لغز لا يعلمه الا الله ومختلفة تماما عما قرأت او شاهدت

----------


## ابو زوبة

*شكرا على التوضيح وعلى مرورك*

----------


## محمود زايد

*موصوع رائع عن شخصيه عظيمه 

تسلم ايدك يا ابوزوبه على الموضوع*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*شكرا اخ محمود على مرورك اسعدنى وشكرا*

----------


## Hamody12

رأفت الهجان هو الاسم الفني البديل للمواطن المصري رفعت علي سليمان الجمال (1 يوليو 1927 - 30 يناير 1982) الذي وحسب المخابرات العامة المصرية رحل إلى إسرائيل بتكليف من المخابرات المصرية في إطار خطة منظمة في يونيو عام 1956 م وتمكن من إقامة مصالح تجارية واسعة وناجحة في تل ابيب وأصبح شخصية بارزة في المجتمع الإسرائيلي وحسب الرواية المصرية فإن الهجان قام ولسنوات طويلة بالتجسس وإمداد جهاز المخابرات المصري بمعلومات مهمة تحت ستار شركة سياحية داخل إسرائيل حيث زود بلاده بمعلومات خطيرة منها موعد حرب يونيو 1967 وكان له دور فعال في الإعداد لحرب أكتوبر 1973 بعد أن زود مصر بتفاصيل عن خط برليف. أحدثت هذه الرواية والعملية هزة عنيفة لأسطورة تألق الموساد وصعوبة اختراقه، وتم اعتبار الهجان بطلًا قوميًا في مصر عمل داخل إسرائيل بنجاح باهر لمدة 17 سنة وتم بث مسلسل تلفزيوني ناجح عن حياة الهجان الذي شد الملايين وقام بتمثيل دوره بنجاح الممثل المصري محمود عبدالعزيز. 

من جهة أخرى كان الرد الرسمي من جانب المخابرات الإسرائيلية في البداية «إن هذه المعلومات التى أعلنت عنها المخابرات المصرية ما هي إلا نسج خيال ورواية بالغة التعقيد وإن على المصريين أن يفخروا بنجاحهم في خلق هذه الرواية». لكن وتحت ضغوط الصحافة الإسرائيلية صرح رئيس الموساد الأسبق عيزرا هارئيل «أن السلطات كانت تشعر باختراق قوي في قمة جهاز الأمن الإسرائيلي ولكننا لم نشك مطلقا في جاك بيتون وهو الاسم الإسرائيلي للهجان». وبدأت الصحافة الإسرائيلية ومنذ عام 1988 م تحاول التوصل إلى حقيقة الهجان أو بيتون أو الجمال فقامت صحيفة الجيروزليم بوست الإسرائيلية بنشر خبر تؤكد فيه أن جاك بيتون أو رفعت الجمال يهودي مصري من مواليد المنصورة عام 1919 م وصل إلى إسرائيل عام 1955 وغادرها للمرة الأخيرة عام 1973. واستطاع أن ينشئ علاقات صداقة مع عديد من القيادات في إسرائيل، منها جولدا مائير رئيسة الوزراء السابقة، وموشي ديان وزير الدفاع. وبعد سنوات قام صحفيان إسرائيليان وهما إيتان هابر ويوسي ملمن بإصدار كتاب بعنوان "الجواسيس" وفيه قالوا أن العديد من التفاصيل التي نشرت في مصر عن شخصية الهجان صحيحة ودقيقة لكن ما ينقصها هو الحديث عن الجانب الآخر في شخصيته، ألا وهو خدمته لإسرائيل حيث أن الهجان أو بيتون ما كان إلا جاسوس خدم مصر حسب رأي الكاتبين.

البدايات حسب الرواية المصرية
ولد رفعت على سليمان الجمال في مدينه "دمياط" في "جمهورية مصر العربية" في 1 يوليو 1927، وهناك مصادر أخرى تشير إلى أنه من مواليد مدينة طنطا حيث كان والده يعمل في تجارة الفحم أما والدته فكانت ربة منزل تحدرت من أسرة مرموقة وكانت والدته تجيد اللغتين الإنجليزية والفرنسية ، وكان له أخوين أشقاء هما لبيب ونزيهه اضافة إلى أخ غير شقيق هو سامي بعد ذلك بسنوات وتحديدا في 1936 توفي "علي سليمان الجمال" والد رفعت الجمال وأصبح "سامي" الأخ الغير شقيق لـ"رأفت" هو المسئول الوحيد عن المنزل ، وكانت مكانة "سامي" الرفيعة ، وعمله كمدرس لغة إنجليزية لأخو الملكة "فريدة" تؤهله ليكون هو المسئول عن المنزل وعن إخوته بعد وفاة والدة ، وبعد ذلك انتقلت الأسرة بالكامل إلى القاهرة ، ليبدأ فصل جديد من حياة هذا الرجل الذي عاش في الظل ومات في الظل.

شخصية "رفعت" لم تكن شخصية مسئولة ، كان طالبا مستهترا لا يهتم كثيرا بدراسته ، وبرغم محاولات اخيه سامي أن يخلق من رفعت رجلا منضبطا ومستقيما الا ان رفعت كان على النقيض من اخيه سامى فقد كان يهوى اللهو والمسرح والسينما بل انه استطاع ان يقنع الممثل الكبير بشارة واكيم بموهبته ومثل معه بالفعل في ثلاثة أفلام، لذا رأى إخوته ضرورة دخوله لمدرسه التجارة المتوسطه رغم اعتراض "رفعت" على إلحاقه بمثل هذه النوعية من المدارس . في المدرسة بدأت عيناه تتفتحان على البريطانيين وانبهر بطرق كفاحهم المستميت ضد الزحف النازي ، تعلم الإنجليزية بجدارة ، ليس هذا فقط بل أيضا تعلم أن يتكلم الإنجليزية باللكنة البريطانية . ومثلما تعلم "رفعت" الإنجليزية بلكنة بريطانية تعلم الفرنسية بلكنة أهل باريس

تخرج في عام 1946 و تقدم بطلب لشركة بترول أجنبية تعمل بالبحر الأحمر للعمل كمحاسب واختارته الشركة برغم العدد الكبير للمتقدمين ربما نظرا لإتقانه الإنجليزية والفرنسية ثم تم طرده من تلك الوظيفة بتهمة أختلاس اموال. تنقل رفعت من عمل لعمل وعمل كمساعد لضابط الحسابات على سفينة الشحن "حورس" وبعد أسبوعين من العمل غادر مصر لأول مرة في حياته على متن السفينة وطافت "حورس" طويلا بين الموانئ ، نابولي، جنوة، مارسيليا، برشلونة، جبل طارق ، طنجة وفي النهاية رست السفينة في ميناء ليفربول الإنجليزي لعمل بعض الإصلاحات وكان مقررا أن تتجه بعد ذلك إلى بومباي الهندية. 

هناك في ليفربول وجد عرضا مغريا للعمل في شركة سياحية تدعى سلتيك تورز وبعد عمله لفترة مع تلك الشركة غادر إلى الولايات المتحدة دون تأشيرة دخول او بطاقه خضراء وبدأت إدارة الهجرة تطارده مما اضطره لمغادرة أمريكا إلى كندا ومنها إلى ألمانيا وفي ألمانيا اتهمه القنصل المصري ببيع جواز سفره ورفض اعطائه وثيقة سفر بدل من جواز سفره والقت الشرطه الالمانيه القبض عليه وحبسه ومن ثم تم ترحيله قسرًا لمصر . مع عودة "رفعت" إلى "مصر"، بدون وظيفة، أو جواز سفر، وقد سبقه تقرير عما حدث له في "فرانكفورت"، وشكوك حول ما فعله بجواز سفره، بدت الصورة أمامه قاتمة إلى حد محبط، مما دفعه إلى حالة من اليأس والإحباط، لم تنتهي إلا مع ظهور فرصة جديدة، للعمل في شركة قناة السويس، تتناسب مع إتقانه للغات. ولكن الفرصة الجديدة كانت تحتاج إلى وثائق، وأوراق، وهوية. هنا، بدأ "رفعت" يقتحم العالم السفلي، وتعرَّف على مزوِّر بارع، منحه جواز سفر باسم "علي مصطفى"، يحوي صورته، بدلًا من صورة صاحبه الأصلي. وبهذا الاسم الجديد، عمل "رفعت" في شركة قناة "السويس"، وبدا له وكأن حالة الاستقرار قد بدأت. 

قامت ثورة يوليو 1952، وشعر البريطانيون بالقلق، بشأن المرحلة القادمة، وأدركوا أن المصريين يتعاطفون مع النظام الجديد، فشرعوا في مراجعة أوراقهم، ووثائق هوياتهم، مما استشعر معه "رفعت" الخطر، فقرَّر ترك العمل، في شركة قناة "السويس"، وحصل من ذلك المزوِّر على جواز سفر جديد، لصحفي سويسري، يُدعى "تشارلز دينون".وهكذا اصبح الحال معه من اسم لاسم ومن شخصية مزورة لشخصية أخرى إلى أن ألقي القبض عليه من قبل ضابط بريطاني أثناء سفره إلى ليبيا بعد التطورات السياسية والتتغيرات في 1953 واعادوه لمصر واللافت في الموضوع انه عند إلقاء القبض عليه كان يحمل جواز سفر بريطاني الا ان الضابط البريطاني شك أنه يهودي وتم تسليمه إلى المخابرات المصرية التي بدأت في التحقيق معه على انه شخصيه يهوديه. 

بالنسبه لـ"رفعت" فيقول في مذكراته عن هذه المرحلة في حياته:

"وبعد أن قضيت زمنًا طويلًا وحدي مع أكاذيبي، أجدني مسرورًا الآن إذ أبوح بالحقيقة إلى شخص ما. وهكذا شرعت أحكي لـ"حسن حسنى" كل شيء عني منذ البداية. كيف قابلت كثيرين من اليهود في استوديوهات السينما، وكيف تمثلت سلوكهم وعاداتهم من منطلق الاهتمام بأن أصبح ممثلًا. وحكيت له عن الفترة التي قضيتها في "إنجلترا" و"فرنسا" و"أمريكا"، ثم أخيرًا في "مصر". بسطت له كل شيء في صدق. إنني مجرد مهرج، ومشخصاتي عاش في التظاهر ومثل كل الأدوار التي دفعته إليها الضرورة ليبلغ ما يريد في حياته".
 بداياته كعميل لجهاز المخابرات العامة المصرية
إستنادًا إلى المخابرات المصرية كانت التهمة الرئيسية للهجان عند إرجاعه إلى مصر قسرا هو الإعتقاد ان الهجان هو ضابط يهودي وإسمه ديفيد ارنسون حيث كان الهجان يحمل جواز سفر بريطاني بإسم دانيال كالدويل وفي نفس الوقت تم العثور بحوزته على شيكات موقع بأسم رفعت الجمال وكان يتكلم اللغه العربيه بطلاقه. كان الضابط حسن حسني من البوليس السري المصري هو المسؤول عن إستجواب الهجان ، وبعد إستجواب مطول، اعترف رفعت الجمال بهويته الحقيقيه وكشف كل ما مرت عليه من احداث واندماجه مع الجاليات اليهوديه حتى اصبح جزء منهم واندماجه في المجتمع البريطاني والفرنسي. وقام حسن حسني بدس مخبرين في سجنه ليتعرفوا على مدى اندماجه مع اليهود في معتقله وتبين ان اليهود لا يشكون ولو للحظه بأنه ليس يهودي مثلهم وتم في تلك الأثناء وإستنادا إلى المخابرات المصرية التأكد من هوية الهجان الحقيقية.

بعد محاولات عديدة إتسمت بالشد و الرخي من قبل ضابط البوليس السري حسن حسني تم عرض خيارين للهجان اما السجن واما محو الماضي بشخصيته بما فيه رفعت الجمال وبداية مرحله جديده وبهوية جديدة ودين جديد ودور قمة في الأهميه والخطورة والعمل لصالح المخابرات المصرية الحديثة النشوء و بعد ان وافق رفعت الجمال على هذا الدور بدأت عمليات تدريب طويله وشرحوا له اهداف الثورة وعلم الاقتصاد وسر نجاح الشركات متعددة القوميات واساليب اخفاء الحقائق لمستحقي الضرائب ووسائل تهريب الاموال بالاضافه إلى عادات وسلوكيات وتاريخ وديانة اليهود وتعلم كيف يميز بين اليهود الاشكناز واليهود السفارد وغيرهم من اليهود وأعقب هذا تدريب على القتال في حالات الاشتباك المتلاحم والكر والفر، والتصوير بآلات تصوير دقيقة جدًا، وتحميض الأفلام وحل شفرات رسائل أجهزة الاستخبارات والكتابة بالحبر السري، ودراسة سريعة عن تشغيل الراديو، وفروع وأنماط أجهزة المخابرات والرتب والشارات العسكرية. وكذلك الأسلحة الصغيرة وصناعة القنابل والقنابل الموقوتة وهكذا انتهى رفعت الجمال وولد جاك بيتون في 23 اغسطس 1919 من اب فرنسي وام ايطاليه وديانته يهودي اشكنازي وانتقل للعيش في حي في الإسكندرية يسكنه الطائفة اليهودية وحصل على وظيفة مرموقة في احدى شركات التامين وانخرط في هذا الوسط وتعايش معهم حتى اصبح واحد منهم.

هناك جدل حول الضابط المسؤول عن تجنيد الهجان و زرعه داخل إسرائيل فبعض المصادر تشير إلى ‏حسن حلمي بلبل وهو أحد الرجال الذين انشأوا المخابرات المصرية العامة وكان يرمز له في مسلسل رأفت الهجان باسم حسن صقر‏،‏ وكان عبد المحسن فايق مساعدا له وكان يرمز له في المسلسل باسم محسن ممتاز.‏  بينما يعتقد البعض الآخر ان اللواء عبد العزيز الطودي أحد ضباط المخابرات المصرية العامة الذي كان يرمز له في مسلسل رأفت الهجان بإسم عزيز الجبالي كان مسئولا عن الاتصال وعمل رفعت الجمال داخل إسرائيل  بينما يذهب البعض الآخر ان العملية كانت مجهودًا جماعيًا ولم تكن حكرًا على أحد .

في مذكراته يكشف (رفعت الجمَّال) بأنه قد انضمّ، أثناء وجوده في الإسكندرية، إلى الوحدة اليهودية (131)، التي أنشأها الكولونيل اليهودي إبراهام دار، لحساب المخابرات الحربية الإسرائيلية (أمان)، والتي شرع بعض أفرادها في القيام بعمليات تخريبية، ضد بعض المنشآت الأمريكية والأجنبية، على نحو يجعلها تبدو كما لو أنها من صنع بعض المنظمات التحتية المصرية، فيما عرف بعدها باسم فضيحة لافون، نسبة إلى بنحاس لافون، رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي آنذاك. وفي الوحدة (131)، كان (رفعت الجمَّال) زميلًا لعدد من الأسماء، التي أصبحت فيما بعد شديدة الأهمية مثل مارسيل نينو و ماكس بينيت ، و ايلي كوهين، ذلك الجاسوس الذي كاد يحتلّ منصبًا شديد الحساسية والخطورة، بعد هذا بعدة سنوات، في سوريا.

أثناء رحلة الجمال الطويلة في مشوار عمله الجاسوسي والاستخباري تنقل لعدد من المحطات المهمة للوثوب إلى هدفه أهمها فرنسا وإيطاليا والعراق الذي زارها بمهمة رسمية عام 1965 على عهد الرئيس العراقي الراحل عبدالسلام عارف ضمن اتفاق الوحدة الثلاثية بين مصر والعراق وسوريا حيث اتفقت الحكومات الثلاث لاتخاذ خطوات من شأنها تفعيل الاجراءات الخاصة بالوحدة من خلال تنفيذ خطة التبادل الاستراتيجي للدفاع المشترك الخاص بانتشار القطع العسكرية لتلك الدول على أراضيها حيث أرسلت بعض وحدات المشاة واسراب الطائرات العراقية لمصر وسوريا وتم استقبال وحدات تلك الدول في العراق بضمنها كتيبة من القوات الخاصة المصرية ومجموعة من عناصر جهاز المخابرات المصري العامل ضد "إسرائيل" وكان بضمنهم رفعت الجمال .


رفت الجمال مع ابنهمذكرات (رفعت) عن هذه الفترة تقول

"مرة أخرى وجدت نفسي أقف عند نقطة تحول خطيرة في حياتي. لم أكن أتصور أنني ما أزال مدينًا لهم، ولكن الأمر كان شديد الحساسية عندما يتعلق بجهاز المخابرات. فمن ناحية روعتني فكرة الذهاب إلى قلب عرين الأسد. فليس ثمة مكان للاختباء في (إسرائيل)، وإذا قبض عليَّ هناك فسوف يسدل الستار عليَّ نهائيًا والمعروف أن (إسرائيل) لا تضيع وقتًا مع العملاء الأجانب. يستجوبونهم ثم يقتلونهم. ولست مشوقًا إلى ذلك. ولكني كنت أصبحت راسخ القدمين في الدور الذي تقمصته، كما لو كنت أمثل دورًا في السينما، وكنت قد أحببت قيامي بدور (جاك بيتون). أحببت اللعبة، والفارق الوحيد هذه المرة هو أن المسرح الذي سأؤدي عليه دوري هو العالم باتساعه، وموضوع الرواية هو الجاسوسية الدولية. وقلت في نفسي أي عرض مسرحي مذهل هذا؟... لقد اعتدت دائمًا وبصورة ما أن أكون مغامرًا مقامرًا، وأحببت مذاق المخاطرة. وتدبرت أمري في إطار هذه الأفكار، وتبين لي أن لا خيار أمامي. سوف أؤدي أفضل أدوار حياتي لأواجه خيارين في نهاية المطاف: إما أن يقبض عليَّ وأستجوب وأشنق، أو أن أنجح في أداء الدور وأستحق عليه جائزة الأوسكار".[

تسلم الجمال مبلغ 3000 دولار أمريكي من المخابرات المصرية ليبدأ عمله وحياته في إسرائيل. وفي يونيو 1956 استقل سفينة متجهة إلى نابولي قاصدًا أرض الميعاد.
في عام 2002 صدر في إسرائيل كتاب الجواسيس من تأليف الصحفيين ايتان هابر (الذي عمل سنوات طويلة إلى جانب رئيس الحكومة الراحل اسحق رابين، وتولى مسؤولية مدير ديوانه) ويوسي ملمن ويحكي الكتاب قصة أكثر من 20 جاسوسًا ومن بينهم رفعت الجمال ولكن القصة في ذلك الكتاب مغايرة تماما لما ورد في نسخة المخابرات المصرية والتي تم توثيقها في المسلسل التلفزيوني رأفت الهجان وفي القصة إدعاء بان الإسرائيليين عرفوا هوية الجمال منذ البداية، وجندوه كعميل وجاسوس لهم علي مصر، وأن المعلومات التي نقلها إليهم، ساهمت في القبض علي شبكات تجسس مصرية عديدة مزروعة في إسرائيل من قبل المصريين، وأنه نقل للمصريين معلومات أدت إلي تدمير طائرات لسلاح الجو المصري وإلي هزيمة حرب 1967. وكل هذا تدحضه الرواية المصرية التي تؤكد أن الجمال (الهجان) كان مواطنا مصريا خالصا أعطى وطنه الكثير . ولو كان الاسرائليون قد استطاعوا كشف هذا الجاسوس كما يزعمون وان المصريين لم يعلموا بخيانته كما يزعم الاسرائليون كذلك لكان الاسرائليون عرفوا بالاستعدادات المصرية للهجوم، فالمصريون اذا صدقنا الرواية الاسرائلية كانوا سيطلبون من جاسوسهم مجموعة من الحاجيات والمهام تكشف عن استعدادهم للهجوم.

إستنادا إلى كتاب الجواسيس وكما اوردها صحيفة يديعوت احرونوت  الإسرائيلية فإن المخابرات المصرية جندت في مطلع الخمسينيات مواطنًا مصريًا اسمه رفعت علي الجمال، بعد تورطه مع القانون ومقابل عدم تقديمه للمحاكمة عرض عليه العمل جاسوسا وأعطيت إليه هوية يهودية واسم جاك بيتون. وجري إدخاله إلي إسرائيل بين مئات المهاجرين الذين وصلوا من مصر في تلك الفترة، وكان الهدف من إدخاله استقراره في إسرائيل وإقامة مصلحة تجارية تستخدم تمويها جيدا لنشاطاته التجسسية، ولكن الشاباك وهو جهاز الإستخبارات الداخلي لإسرائيل عكس الموساد مهمته مكافحة التجسس و تدقيق ماضي المهاجرين الجدد المشكوك في ولائهم لمعرفة إذا كانوا جواسيس وإسترعى إنتباه الشاباك إن الهجان كان يتحدث الفرنسية بطلاقة لا يمكن أن يتحدث بها يهودي من مواليد مصر وقرر الموساد وضعه تحت المراقبة وقاموا بتفتيش منزله وعثروا على حبر سري وكتاب شيفرات لالتقاط بث إذاعي، وإستنادا إلى نفس الكتاب فإن شموئيل موريه رئيس قسم إحباط التجسس العربي و ضباط في الاستخبارات العسكرية والموساد و عاموس منور ورئيس الاستخبارات العسكرية يهوشفاط هيركابي قرروا محاولة القيام بعملية خطيرة وهي تحويل العميل المصري إلي عميل مزدوج. 

يستمر الكتاب بسرد القصة قائلا بان الهجان أقام عام 1956 شركة سفر صغيرة باسم (سيتور) في شارع برنر بتل أبيب وهكذا وجد من الناحية العملية تعاونًا تجاريًا سريًا بين المخابرات المصرية التي مولت جزءا من تكلفة إقامة الشركة والشاباك التي ساهمت أيضا في تمويل الشركة وكان الهجان مشهورا بمغامراته النسائية، ليس فقط في إسرائيل بل وفي أوروبا أيضا حيث تعرف بيتون في إحدي جولاته بأوروبا في أكتوبر عام 1963 علي فالفرود وهي امرأة ألمانية مطلقة لديها طفلة اسمها أندريه عمرها أربع سنوات وتزوجها بعد عشرة أيام في كنيسة بطقوس دينية كاملة.

إنجازاته حسب المخابرات المصرية
تزويد مصر بميعاد العدوان الثلاثي على مصر قبله بفترة مناسبة إلا أن السلطات لم تأخذ الأمر بمأخذ الجد . 
تزويد مصر بميعاد الهجوم عليها في 1967 إلا أن المعلومات لم تأخذ مأخذ الجد لوجود معلومات أخرى تشير بأن الهجوم سيكون منصبا على سوريا . 
إبلاغ مصر باعتزام إسرائيل إجراء تجارب نووية، واختبار بعض الأسلحة التكنولوجية الحديثة، أثناء لقائه برئيسه علي غالي في ميلانو 
زود مصر بالعديد من المعلومات التي ساعدت مصر على الانتصار في حرب أكتوبر . 
كانت له علاقة صداقة وطيدة بينه وبين موشي ديان و عيزر وايزمان و شواب و بن غوريون 




 مذكراته
قرر الهجان أن يكتب مذكراته ، وأودعها لدى محاميه ، على أن يتم تسليمها لزوجته بعد وفاته بثلاث سنوات حتى تكون قد استعادت رباط جأشها ولديها القدرة على أن تتماسك وتتفهم حقيقة زوجها الذي عاش معها طوال هذه السنوات الطوال ويروي في مذكراته كيف حصل على امتياز التنقيب عن البترول المصري، في عام 1977 ، ليعود أخيرًا إلى مصر وفي نهاية مذكراته، يتحدَّث رفعت الجمَّال عن إصابته بمرض خبيث، وتلقيه العلاج الكيمائي، في أكتوبر ، وقد كتب "الجمال" وصية تفتح في حال وفاته ، وكان نصها كالتالي :

"وصيتي. أضعها أمانة في أيديكم الكريمة السلام على من اتبع الهدى بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون لقد سبق وتركت معكم ما يشبه وصية، وأرجو التكرم باعتبارها لاغية، وهاأنذا أقدم لسيادتكم وصيتي بعد تعديلها إلى ما هو آت: في حالة عدم عودتي حيا أرزق إلى أرض الوطن الحبيب مصر أي أن تكتشف حقيقة أمري في إسرائيل، وينتهي بي الأمر إلى المصير المحتوم الوحيد في هذه الحال، وهو الإعدام، فإنني أرجو صرف المبالغ الآتية:

لأخي من أبى سالم على الهجان، القاطن.. برقم.. شارع الإمام على مبلغ.. جنيه. أعتقد أنه يساوى إن لم يكن يزيد على المبالغ التي صرفها على منذ وفاة المرحوم والدي عام 1935، وبذلك أصبح غير مدين له بشيء. 
لأخي حبيب على الهجان، ومكتبه بشارع عماد الدين رقم...، مبلغ... كان يدعى أنى مدين له به، وليترحم على إن أراد 
مبلغ... لشقيقتي العزيزة شريفة حرم الصاغ محمد رفيق والمقيمة بشارع الفيوم رقم .. بمصر الجديدة بصفة هدية رمزية متواضعة مني لها، وأسألها الدعاء لي دائما بالرحمة. 
المبلغ المتبقي من مستحقاتي يقسم كالآتي: نصف المبلغ لطارق محمد رفيق نجل الصاغ محمد رفيق وشقيقتي شريفة، وليعلم أنني كنت أكن له محبة كبيرة. النصف الثاني يصرف لملاجئ الأيتام بذلك أكون قد أبرأت ذمتي أمام الله، بعد أن بذلت كل ما في وسعى لخدمة الوطن العزيز، والله أكبر والعزة لمصر الحبيبة إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون 
أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا رسول الله 


[عدل] تقصير مصر في حقه
بعد أن أتم رفعت الجمال عمليته الجاسوسية في إسرائيل عاد إلى مصر بعد أن ضاقت الدنيا به. وطلب من الرئيس المصري وقتها أنور السادات أن يعمل في مجال البترول. وأسس شركة آجيبتكو . وأعطى أنور السادات تعليماته لوزير البترول بأن يهتم بهذا "الرجل" العائد في شخصية جاك بيتون، دون أن يفصح عن شخصيته. وشدد علي أهمية مساعدته وتقديم كل العون له ، فلم تجد وزارة البترول سوي بئر مليحة المهجور لتقدمه له بعد أن تركته شركة فيليبس، لعدم جدواه. ورفضت هيئة البترول السماح له بنقل البترول من البئر في الصحراء الغربية إلى داخل البلاد بالتنكات. وأصرت علي نقله بأنابيب البترول، وهو ما لم يتمكن رفعت الجمال من توفيره ماديا ، فلجأ مرة أخري إلي السادات الذي كرر تعليماته بمساعدته وتقديم كل العون له. لكن أحدًا لم يهتم به، فساءت حالة شركته من التعقيدات، فتصرفت فيها زوجته فالتراود بيتون بعد أن مات في عام 1982. وباعتها لشركة دنسون الكندية وسط استغراب زوجته من سوء المعاملة. ولرفعت الجمال ابن واحد من زوجته الألمانية إلا أنه لا يحمل الجنسية المصرية ، حيث أن المخابرات المصرية وفي إطار الأعداد للعملية قد قامت بإزالة كل الأوراق التي قد تثبت وجود رفعت الجمال من كل الأجهزة الحكومية بحث صار رفعت الجمال رسميا لا وجود له ، وبالتالي لا يستطيع ابنه الحصول على جواز السفر المصري الأمر الذي أدى بزوجته وابنه أن يقدموا إلتماس لرئيس الجمهورية محمد حسني مبارك لإستغلال صلاحياته في إعطاءه الجنسية ، إلا أن طلبها قوبل بعدم اهتمام.


 وفاته
توفي الجمال بعد معاناته بمرض سرطان الرئة عام 1982 في مدينة دارمشتات القريبة من فرانكفورت بألمانيا ودفن فيها.


 الهجان في أدب الجاسوسية
في 4 فبراير عام 1987، روى الكاتب الراحل صالح مرسى كيف ظهرت إلى الوجود قصته عن عميل المخابرات رأفت الهجان. كان الكاتب حسبما يقول قد قرر وقتها أن يتوقف عن كتابة هذا النوع من الأدب، لولا لقاء بالمصادفة جمعه بشاب من ضباط المخابرات المصرية أخذ يلح عليه وبشدة أن يقرأ ملخصا لعملية من عمليات المخابرات. ذات ليلة حمل الدوسيه الذى يحوي تفاصيلها إلى غرفة نومه وشرع في القراءة وتمالكه إعجاب وتقدير كبير لشخصية رأفت الهجان وقرر ان يلتقي مع محسن ممتاز (عبد المحسن فايق أحد الضباط الذين جندوا الهجان) للحصول على تفاصيل إضافية تساعده في الكتابة عن الهجان لكن محسن ممتاز رفض أن يعطيه معلومات حول شخصية الهجان الحقيقية و إلتقى صالح مرسي بعدها أيضا مع عبد العزيز الطودي المتخفي باسم عزيز الجبالى الذي راح يروي على مدى عشرة فصول مخطوطة وعلى 208 ورقات فلوسكاب ما حدث على مدى ما يقرب من عشرين عامًا.

منذ ظهور قصة (رفعت الجمَّال) إلى الوجود، كرواية مسلسلة، حملت اسم رأفت الهجَّان، في 3 يناير 1986، في العدد رقم 3195 من مجلة المصوِّر المصرية، جذب الأمر انتباه الملايين، الذين طالعوا الأحداث في شغف مدهش، لم يسبق له مثيل، وتعلَّقوا بالشخصية إلى حد الهوس، وأدركوا جميعًا، سواء المتخصصين أو غيرهم، أنهم أمام ميلاد جديد، لروايات عالم المخابرات، وأدب الجاسوسية، وتحوَّلت القصة إلى مسلسل تليفزيوني، سيطر على عقل الملايين، في العالم العربي كله، وأثار جدلًا طويلًا لدرجة أنه كان وقت عرض المسلسل تصبح الشوارع خالية تماما من الناس، ولأن الأمر قد تحوَّل، من مجرَّد رواية في أدب الجاسوسية، تفتح بعض ملفات المخابرات المصرية، إلى صرعة لا مثيل لها، ولهفة لم تحدث من قبل، وتحمل اسم (رأفت الهجان)، فقد تداعت الأحداث وراحت عشرات الصحف تنشر معلومات جديدة في كل يوم، عن حقيقة ذلك الجاسوس  وايضا فإن المسلسل الشهير برأفت الهجان لم تكن نهايته صحيحة بشكل كامل فإنها مختلفة عما تم عرضه في المسلسل وكما ان بعض الفقرات في حياته كانت خاطئة.

----------


## ابو زوبة

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...E1%E5%CC%C7%E4

*اهلا بمرورك اخى الكريم ورجاء مراجعة هذا الرابط وشكرا لحضرتك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*تم دمج الموضوعين لتشابههما في المحتوي
شكرا اخواي الفاضلين*

----------


## ابو زوبة

*اشكرك اخى الكريم ابن طيبة واهلا بمرورك *

----------

